# Ubuntu Root Lockout and local file sharing



## ld3 (Jul 22, 2017)

I am new to Ubuntu and to Linux. 

I was attempting to figure out a way to grant access to files to my whole family (photos go into everyone's photo folder, etc. in unity). After working on this problem for hours, and not finding the right answers, I decided to open up my original user account to everyone. I renamed it.

Big mistake.

Now Ubuntu is not accepting my password. All processes and apps are running under my old user name, which no longer appears under User Accounts, naturally.

How do I fix this?


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 22, 2017)

Can you still use the root account (ie. do you know the root password) ? you will have to regain access to your former user account first, root would help you redefine a password .

There's a procedure to rename an account and transfer the property of the home folder from the former user to the new user. Luckily, what you did can be reversed.

If you can't use the local root account, you will have to work from a live distro.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 22, 2017)

This might help. A bit different situation, but a solution should work in your case too:
https://askubuntu.com/questions/558669/renaming-user-name

You can change your password by typing the following, as root:

```
passwd USERNAME
```
With root privileges the old password is not required, I believe. Just type in and confirm the new password and you are done.

For the future: If you need to share files with windows PCs on the network, the best way around is set up SMB shared directory. There are many tutorials on this topic.
If it's just multimedia (videos, music, images), then you may also try DLNA server. I haven't done this in awhile (probably since I got rid of my PS3 and XB360 back in 2010), but I guess today miniDLNA is quite popular.
http://minidlna.sourceforge.net/
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 22, 2017)

If you need boot into single user mode by bringing up grub, hitting e to make a temporary boot option, add single before quiet (should be the last thing at the bottom of your boot option) thst will give you a root shell, go in and edit the passwd file in /etc so your username is associated with your user and group and off to the races!


----------

